# Large abdominal circumference at 30 weeks



## luce87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi
Sorry to bother you again.  I had a 30 week growth scan this week and it showed that all the baby's measurements were around the 50th centile apart from the abdominal circumference which was 95th centile.
The sonographer asked if I had had a glucose tolerance test - which I had the week before and it was fine (and all my urine tests have been clear as well).
I've googled (which I know is never a good idea) and a large abdominal circumference does seem to be linked with gestational diabetes and then the risk of the baby being very big.  The other thing that seems to be mentioned it some sort of abnormality in the baby.
I'm due to have another scan in 4 weeks - but I'm really worried now that there's something wrong with the baby or that I'm developing diabetes.
Do you think the measurements show that there's a problem - or is this normal?
Thanks
Luce


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Luce

If they leaving you 4weeks till they scan again then it isn't anything serious/worrying. 

Some babies just have a big tummy. If you've had a normal glucose test and everything else is normal then don't worry. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

